# River Track Friday night 4-10-09



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Who's going? I'll be there with Meredith and Adam.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have to go. I borrowed Otis' receiver last week and forgot to return it to him. See if I can keep the car together this week. LOL


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I may be there in the morn.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool, see yall there. I think i get Friday off so that should help! with my luck they will tell me i have to be there all day Friday. We shall see!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It sounds like we may have a little better crowd than we have had the past couple of weeks. There are a few people on one of the other threads talking about coming.
Teddy,
Be careful about "all day" at the river. It is easy to break something and not be able to race come 9:00. I was racing on borrowed equipment last week. If you do break something, I call you for my pitman. LOL
I should be there around 4:00 or 5:00.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Should be there. Todd Claunch says he's coming too. I'm in the middle of putting his buggy together LOL.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Should be there. Todd Claunch says he's coming too. I'm in the middle of putting his buggy together LOL.


So he's doomed before he ever gets to start!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, he must be good if he can aford a Mechanic. lol.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, does the racing start at 9pm? Then I may have to leave a little later...lol.
Wife may get a little nervous with me stepping out during the evening...lol. Depending on the weather I head out about 3 or 4 too then. That'll allow a couple of hours of chatting and practicing.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> So he's doomed before he ever gets to start!


I think the rules say, "Drivers must complete at least one nitro main before they attempt to talk smack". Sorry about your luck LOL. Besides, if anything goes wrong I 'll just say it was a part ksto put together. Far as I know the racing starts at 9:00.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Racing starts at 9:00. It is usually about midnight when we finish. 2 each 7 minutes qualifiers and a 20 min A-main. No B-Mains or lower. Looking forward to seeing you all out there.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

And I would respond "Operator Error."


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, now I know the times to relay...lol.


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

Where is this track? I may come out and check it out. I need batteries and they won't be here in time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What kind of batteries are you talking about?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The track is in Brazoria. Here is thier site
http://www.riverracetrack.com/
What kind of batteries are you needing? Sponging off someone is always an option.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Ive got a couple packs. most are 5000mah lipo's


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Anybody passing through Missouri City. I may need to hitch a ride if possible. lol. Still debating on going though. Trying to get this engine broken in first.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am in Sienna Plantation and I will be heading out about 4:00 today (provided it doesn't rain). Let me know if you are interested in a ride.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not sure I'm going to make. Got Todd's car together but I don't know how to work his radio, so I still need to set linkages, etc. See what time I get home and if we can pull it all together in time.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Vwracing and I are on the road noe, gonna stop and eat in sugarland then we r gone. Ksto ill try to get intouch with you


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Is VW driving any faster this time?


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

Oooops! I lost the address here. I'm sorry. I've heard of the track but couldn't ever find where it was. My NiCd's are all toast. I've tried to erase the memory in them but to no avail. They are only 2000 mah batteries. I'm gonna get some more. Look at my Hello thread. Nitro looks very inviting now.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> Is VW driving any faster this time?


i know this is alittle late, but i drove..... drivin miss daisy was the passenger this time


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

cypressvendetta said:


> i know this is alittle late, but i drove..... drivin miss daisy was the passenger this time


Listen Mr P :dance:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Who is up for some river track this Friday (5/1/09).
Tmiz, Jake, Ron have all talked to me about going.


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

If my charger and batteries get here I may take my son out and have a look. My try my hand at it. I get embarrased real easy though. I'm not very good and my RC only wants to go one direction.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

If you can make it look me up and I will be glad to help you out.
As far a getting embarrassed you have nothing to worry about once you see some of the guys drive. Jk. I would suggest for you to get some think skin though. : )


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got thick skin. I'm on a site called www.dakota-durango.com There are a bunch of flamers, trolls, and DOG's there. They jump on you and try to go for the carotid artery in you if you say any thing that is against what they are all about. So, yeah! I can handle it. I hope they can handle me? LOL.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I will be there. I just spoke with Ken and he said they are already working on drying out the track. Only showing 10% chance of rain for the next couple of days so we should be ok.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

that is what makes it fun for me. 
Hope to see you down there


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Planning to be there. $10 says Ron breaks his shidnit before Dakotanut breaks his.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

darren how many have been showing up lately.
Yea I called ken today and he is pumped


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

If I don't get my stuff in time I may only have like 10 minutes of run time. My charger and NiCd battery are just not up to it anymore. I need some more batteries. I would love to bring it. My bulkhead and shock towers aren't here yet either. So I will probably break them. Although I do throw my truck about 3 feet in the air and nothing breaks on it. Just those poles that pop up out of nowhere.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I bet Ron is the first one out of the main. Wait, he has to make the show first what am I thinking
Ken said racing starts at 9 and it is run what you brung


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

mmorrow said:


> darren how many have been showing up lately.
> Yea I called ken today and he is pumped


Averaging about 15 people. I called Price and is going to try make it. This should be ton of fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Looking forward to it. Mark, I will make the main. Chris, we know you won't, even if there is only 4 cars.

Darren, I hope you didn't get too used to winning, won't happen this friday. Ken will take care of that with his vette. haha jk


----------



## gleingo (Mar 15, 2009)

I will be out there again... Up until I blow my clutch barings... LOL... I will show up around 5:00. Looking forward to it...


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

im not gonna make it out this week, maybe next week


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

cool. sounds like fun. 
btw enough rain already!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

GoFaster said:


> Looking forward to it. Mark, I will make the main. Chris, we know you won't, even if there is only 4 cars.
> 
> Darren, I hope you didn't get too used to winning, won't happen this friday. Ken will take care of that with his vette. haha jk


 Ken is going to have to finish to win. Hahahahaha


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Looking forward to it. Mark, I will make the main. Chris, we know you won't, even if there is only 4 cars.
> 
> Darren, I hope you didn't get too used to winning, won't happen this friday. Ken will take care of that with his vette. haha jk


Oh, you'll make the main, no doubt about that. But you won't be there at the end of the main. Let's see, how many laps did you get in the main last time we were there? Oh, I know, zero! Kinda like your love life. Good for 5 minutes, but fall apart in the clutch and can't finish.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Ken got hit in the first turn on the first lap and broke an A-arm during the last race. Zero laps for Ken...


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm really considering coming out. I know my kids will like it. All depends on if I get called out to a rig or something. Never know either????


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I may come in to work I most likely won't so if I don't work I try and make it for practice at least. if it doesn't rain too bad.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

SO, who's going down there this afternoon? I may be able to roll out about 4:30 5-ish.


----------



## gleingo (Mar 15, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> SO, who's going down there this afternoon? I may be able to roll out about 4:30 5-ish.


 I will be there around 4:30. I am bringing a friend to run my Rustler.. Should be some good times...


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Revo and 8th scale here. Hopefully I dont get lost...lol, or rain to bad.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hoping to roll out of S'Land about 5:30. Karl, it's real easy. From Mo City, take Hwy 6 to FM 521 in Arcola. Go right on 521 and stay on that sucker all the way to Brazoria. Just watch the signs. 521 will "Y" off once and you want to go to the right. When you're almost there 521 will hit Hwy 35. You'll actually turn right on 35 for a few hundred feet b/c 521 runs along with it right there. Then 521 will go off to the left, so just watch the signs. But you'll be on 521 all the way across the San Bernard River, then you turn right onto whatever that county road is and you'll see the track.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Dino is definately, maybe, going to come.....


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, I made the main! First time on the track. Surprised myself.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. That was a lot of fun. Karl you drove pretty well. I got what I needed which was some shake down runs on those engines. Got one running right and know what I need to do to the other one.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

How'd the s3 run Chris?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, i think i would have done a little better if I would have remembered to lean it out a little towards the main. After thinking about it, it was running better when the sun was out and I didn't adjust for the change in ambient temp. Well, i may run the Nova this weekend so it may not even matter. Still have some minor tuning on that sucker though.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LT280z said:


> How'd the s3 run Chris?


I needed shakedwon runs on both engines and I had the Extech in first. It ran strong, but I think there's a burr on the carb from where I had the TRS at a funny angle so I put the RB in. It was fine, but the tune was way off with the fuel change. Missed the first qual changing engines, then ran part of the 2nd after tweaking on it for a couple minutes. Got it pretty close to right after the 2nd qual, but found out we were only running 2 quals? So didn't get back on the track with it after but it was pulling strong in the parking lot LOL.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, yeah, parking lot doesn't count bro....lol.

Next all i have to do is work my way out of 10th then I can talk a little more noise...lol.


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry I didn't make it out. I got called away. I really want to come out and see what yall have. I was just informed that my order shipped today. So I'll have at least one battery to play with. I still need an LVC for the Rusty.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

dakotanut said:


> Sorry I didn't make it out. I got called away. I really want to come out and see what yall have. I was just informed that my order shipped today. So I'll have at least one battery to play with. I still need an LVC for the Rusty.


I have a brand new never used novak 2s LVC unit i will sell for $20 if ur interested


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll give you $10 for it


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'll give you $10 for it


 

Nosa...I paid $25.99 for it

Teddy
:****


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

The Novak ones won't work with the XL-5 waterproof ESC for some reason. They will work with the old yellow XL-5 though


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

where did you get that info?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Rcfiles. The guys in Austin found that out a long time ago. Not 100% about it working on the old one though


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.teamnovak.com/tech_info/information_updates/index.html


----------

